#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Boring life?

## keda

Looking for excitement beyond the next Chang?

Try an indoor beach, in Japan...






...or the Grand Canyon Skywalk?








Las Vegas?










Anyone for Tennis?








Too tame? - ok let's try a bit of mountain climbing...


















If that's too slow, on yer bike!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i feel sick.

i hate heights ever so much.

some of them are photoshpped but nevertheless.
 :Sad:

----------


## keda

They arrived as a powerpoint. 

How can you tell which ones are photoshopped? They'd get past me easy unless it was obvious like three eyes or a second head. :Wink: 

Btw found the right board now, so would you kindly move the two Venice pictorials here?

----------


## Rural Surin

This heights thing... :Yikes:  just viewing those pics gives me the willies.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I hate heights.  :Sad:

----------


## PlanK

The first lot of pics look like concept drawings.  The ones on the mountain were in another thread last year.

----------


## phuketbound

Wicked pics! I'd like to try some of those. Maybe not so much the biking up that high.  :Smile:   I'm afraid of heights to, but challenging my fears is great fun.

----------


## WujouMao

> Too tame? - ok let's try a bit of mountain climbing...


this is just outside Xi'an in China. And no, those planks stretching over are not photoshopped

----------


## Happyman

The high tennis court is photoshopped - it is the helipad on that new hotel in Dubai - 
Coincidence or what ! 
As I was looking at the pic there was an advert on TV for the hotel with a heli landing on it !!!  :rofl:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Have they been photochopped or not?

This one I've been on the mini roller coaster round the outside and the vertical/reverse bungi chair ride on the spike in the middle. The rest is photochopped. (the see saw bit)

 

And I've watched a show on these crazy bastards so I know this ones true.

----------


## keda

Amazes me how and also why anyone would want to put those planks and chains up.

----------


## keda

> The high tennis court is photoshopped - it is the helipad on that new hotel in Dubai - 
> Coincidence or what ! 
> As I was looking at the pic there was an advert on TV for the hotel with a heli landing on it !!!


Could be, I also recall a helipad and anyway it would be too windy up at that height for tennis.

----------


## Muadib

I can fly airplanes upside down all day long, but put me at the edge of a tall building and I want to blow chunks...  :Sad:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> This heights thing... just viewing those pics gives me the willies.


Yea me too. That empty feeling when your knackers feel like they are dropping through your legs.

----------


## barbaro

> i feel sick.
> 
> i hate heights ever so much.


When I saw these pics, I felt a twinge in my stomach.

It's weird how a photograph can make you feel.  Even photoshopped.

Anyway, good pics.

----------


## Takeovers

Great thread theme great pics.

Glad to see that I'm not alone in my problems with heights.

The most stupid thing that ever happened to me in this regard was while snorkelling over a most beautiful reef in the Philippines. 5 to 10 meters deep water was no problem but then I came to the border when the seabottom dropped. The ground could no longer be seen, only dark blue. At that place I missed some railing to hold on to. There was a strong fear of dropping into the void. Ridiculous but quite real, I had to swim back to the shallows.

----------


## Nawty

Where is BobsKnob....he loves this kinda stuff.

----------


## Big Bell

I stick to the indoor beach myself!

----------


## TizMe

Caminito del Rey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

El Caminito del Rey (English: The King's little pathway) is a walkway or via ferrata, now fallen into disrepair, pinned along the steep walls of a narrow gorge in El Chorro, near Álora in Málaga, Spain. The name is often shortened to Camino del Rey.

----------


## plorf

[at]Takeovers: I've had exactly the same experience on Koh Tao around shark bay. I didnt' really mind the sharks while snorkelling out to about 15-20 meter deep water. But when the underwater cliff suddenly dropped down to unknown, dark blue depths and I saw the sharks silhouettes a bit further out I panicked and quickly swam back. Was quite real that fear.

----------


## Takeovers

> [at]Takeovers: I've had exactly the same experience on Koh Tao around shark bay.


Didn't see the sharks at Koh Tao. Others in the dive group saw some but not me.  :Sad:

----------


## plorf

They weren't huge, 1.5m I'd guess, but still impressive if you're out snorkelling alone.

----------


## WujouMao

> Caminito del Rey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> El Caminito del Rey (English: The King's little pathway) is a walkway or via ferrata, now fallen into disrepair, pinned along the steep walls of a narrow gorge in El Chorro, near Álora in Málaga, Spain. The name is often shortened to Camino del Rey.


WOW! that looks fecking awsome. could do with some repair though. i am suprised it hasnt been closed for safety reasons



Here is the Hua Shan hiking trail just outside Xi'an in China

----------


## Fizz

Camino del Rey is "officialy banned ' buut you can still enter near railway tunnels if suicidal I did it in 1980s and it was terrifying and yet very satisfying a unique hike Nearby in Antequera is a strange Mt called the Indian as the entire Mt side looks like a n American chief completw with headress best seen coming fro Sevilla direction

----------


## Latindancer

> [at]Takeovers: I've had exactly the same experience on Koh Tao around shark bay. I didnt' really mind the sharks while snorkelling out to about 15-20 meter deep water. But when the underwater cliff suddenly dropped down to unknown, dark blue depths and I saw the sharks silhouettes a bit further out I panicked and quickly swam back. Was quite real that fear.



Strange, that...happened to me too, whereas I was sure I would not be scared.
Agraphobia, I guess.

----------


## phomsanuk

Seen these but they never fail to make my stomach quizy  :mid:

----------


## pescator

> Originally Posted by plorf
> 
> 
> [at]Takeovers: I've had exactly the same experience on Koh Tao around shark bay. I didnt' really mind the sharks while snorkelling out to about 15-20 meter deep water. But when the underwater cliff suddenly dropped down to unknown, dark blue depths and I saw the sharks silhouettes a bit further out I panicked and quickly swam back. Was quite real that fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, that...happened to me too, whereas I was sure I would not be scared.
> Agraphobia, I guess.


Happened to me too near Chicken Island in Krabi.
"Chicken" talk about an appropriate name, but it sure applied to me as I was to find out.

I was snorkelling above a coral reef some 5-6 meters below. To one side there was a steep dropoff leading into the abyss.
Suddenly I caught a glimpse of something raising from the big blue, it was a 2 metre long shark and it went straight towards me. Not agressively, I guess, but more like inquisitively (that was all in retrospect) `cause when it happened I almost shat my swimming shorts.

My first instinct was to head for shore at full throttle, but realized that I at 1½ miles an hour prolly would be no match for a shark.
Besides, what would a shark do if I fled? Probably take up the chase, just like any sane canine would do.
So I just stood my ground and faced it with my heart beat hammering.
The shark came no nearer than a few metres. It was observing me and swam around me in a circle until it decided that my skinny butt was not worth sinking it`s teeth into.
Effortless it dissappeared back into the depths.

Needless to say, I made it for shore swimming for dear life.
I didn`t stop swimming until I hit my head on a coconut tree a few metres up the beach.

The boat driver just laughed at me: "I have seen hundreds and they don`t  hurt no one". Yeah, full quarantee or money back.
That could be carved on my head stone, you insensitive twat!
Having just escaped a close encounter with the grim reaper, I expected a bit more empathy and no heartless ridicule.

I got a heavy dose of sharka-phobia on that day.

----------


## Loy Toy

I miss Keda................where the fuck are you?

----------


## WilliamBlake

James Joyce once wrote of "the scrotum-tightening sea"...

I just got the same reaction watching that video in post 23.

I'm staying home. Cheers. =)

----------

